# Muffins



## Olga (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi ,does anyone has a recipe for oat bran muffins , without regular white flour
and some fruits? love to bake some, Thanks


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is a recipe for you to try:

PUMPKIN MUFFINS

2-1/4 cups oat-bran cereal
3 tbsps brown sugar
1 tbsp baking powder
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 cup raisins
1/2 cup canned pumpkin
1/2 cup frozen pineapple juice concentrate
3/4 cup evaporated skim milk
2 tbsps vegetable oil
2 egg whites

1. Mix all dry ingredients together.  In a separate bowl, combine all other ingredients and add to the dry ingredients.  Stir just to mix.
2. Line muffin pans with paper baking cups and fill them with batter.
3. Bake in the oven at 400 degrees F for about 20 minutes or until done.


----------



## cjs (Mar 17, 2007)

and another idea for you - and you can add any dried fruits to these. dried apricots are especially good.

                             Oat Bran Muffins

     1/4           cup  Big Chief brown sugar -- firmly packed
  2 1/2           cups  oat bran -- uncooked
     1/4           cup  chopped nuts
     1/4           cup  currants
  1         tablespoon  baking powder
     1/4      teaspoon  salt -- (optional)
  4              large  egg whites -- lightly beaten
     3/4           cup  skim milk
     1/4           cup  honey
  2        tablespoons  vegetable oil
  1           teaspoon  almond extract
  1           teaspoon  vanilla extract
                        Vegetable oil spray

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
In a bowl, combine oat bran, Big Chief brown sugar, nuts, currants, baking powder and salt. Mix well. In a small bowl, combine egg whites, milk, honey, oil, almond and vanilla extracts. Add to dry ingredients and mix to blend. Spray muffin tins lightly with vegetable oil spray or use paper muffin cups. Spoon mixture evenly into muffin cups. Bake 20 to 25 minutes, or until light brown. Serve warm or at room temperature.

Yield:
  "18 muffins"


----------



## Olga (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you,I need pumpkin and evaporated milk,in NJ we have snow and ice on the ground, the minute it clears I'm off to the store.


----------



## Olga (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you CJS, how far are you from New Jersey ?


----------

